# Vegetarian preppers



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

Is there anyone out there who is a vegetarian prepper?


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

I'm a vegetarian, although I do prep a little of everything for my family since I'm the only one who doesn't eat meat.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Family of four, one is a vegetarian.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

While I don't think it is the healthiest way to live, imo it is certainly possible to prep in a vegetarian fashion. Just don't forget about good (bioavailable) sources of B12, iron, calcium and all that stuff. Vegan will make it more difficult, if you look at history no culture lived without animal products even if you only go back a century. The cheapest, easiest long term storage stuff to buy is vegetarian like beans, lentils, chickpeas, grains. You just need to make sure you still have fats and fresh vegetables as well and make sure you are not missing any amino acids.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Take a look at the Thrive TVP stuff. They have Ham, Bacon, Beef, Chicken, Sloppy Joe and more, all done as flavored TVP. Personally I tried the first four and found the beef and chicken to not be very impressive however the ham and bacon was actually pretty good. I've got a few vegetarians in the family that I'm making sure to take into account.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

TVP is certainly cheap and a good source of protein, especially for vegetarians. I would not encourage anyone to rely on it as their main source of protein but that is up to the individual and it would obviously be better than nothing. There are some health concerns with eating a lot of it imo, namely hexane, nitrites, etc. In moderation not much of an issue.


----------



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

I know I sound like a big wuss to some of you on this point, but when it comes to the killing I have a real problem with it. The current situation in this country in regards to the slaughter of animals is deplorable. Meat is wasted in many homes and the animal died for nought. I tend to align my belief with the American Indian viewpoint to give thanks and be grateful. But when push comes to shove I person lay couldn't kill the animal. Btw I know all the arguments regarding pro meat. I understand completely, I need to find a balanced solution. I feel like we are vampires every time we eat meat. We need it to sustain our bodies yet the innocents suffer.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Veggie prepper here. :wave:

I'm a vegetarian for ethical reasons, so health issues are irrelevant to me. I have LOTS of beans & TVP stored, plus vitamins. I have canned chicken, tuna, & ham for DH.


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm vegetarian also. I just purchased an 18.5 acre homestead and am looking into aquaponics which infuses vegetables with protein. Other family members sparingly eat meat as a flavoring or bone broth. I do consume raw milk, butter and cheese. Storing traditional high protein beans, nuts, etc. but planning on producing many of my own now that I have the space. I do sometimes eat fish--so I guess that makes me a pescatarian! Lol! )


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

My daughter is a vegan, no fats no dairy ... She has blood work done and she has a high B12 in her blood. She doesn't take B12. You can be a meat eater and be deficient in B12. She says she gets it from garden veggies when she doesn't wash them. 
She eats from our stored foods .. grains oats beans and fresh veggies. 
She eats that way because she loves it... she has never liked meat and would eat dairy but it made her feel not well. My other daughter is and meat eater... big time. But we all did vegan through her 6 pregnancies. But she does best with meat. 
When we pay attention ... we see that the way she eats as a vegan is easier as a prepper than being a meat eater. She makes us do vegan with her for cleanses ... we feel much much better but my husband like meat and so do I.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Newbie007 said:


> I know I sound like a big wuss to some of you on this point, but when it comes to the killing I have a real problem with it. The current situation in this country in regards to the slaughter of animals is deplorable. Meat is wasted in many homes and the animal died for nought. I tend to align my belief with the American Indian viewpoint to give thanks and be grateful. But when push comes to shove I person lay couldn't kill the animal. Btw I know all the arguments regarding pro meat. I understand completely, I need to find a balanced solution. I feel like we are vampires every time we eat meat. We need it to sustain our bodies yet the innocents suffer.


Utlimately, in almost anything you eat, something else had to die. The plant you pulled from the ground or the seeds you ate are all lifes that are no longer. I'm not trying to promote one choice over the other, but just point out that life must end for other life to continue.

I do believe if you eat something you need to also be willing to kill it too. The first time I caught fish and my grandfather made me kill, gut and prepare them before I could eat one, really stuck with me. It definitely gives you a new perspective. It hasn't stopped me from eating meat but does make me consider the animals life and make every effort to respect it, especially in terms of not wasting.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I am not trying to argue at all, but when people say "That animal died for no reason" or something to that effect, I think they are missing something. 
The animal died because it LIVED. There is no other way out.
All life is simply here for awhile and then food for something else. 
I choose to create more life on my property in the form of livestock, wildlife, and plants, and we have been rewarded on countless levels.
The fact that these things die sometimes makes me sad in the moment, but not when I open myself to see the big picture.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Seems like to me it would be easier to prep veggie style. Beans, rice etc. I've got a few buckets and #10 of meat but that's it. We will be eating a deer occasionally if we have to, a rabbit or squirrel, but pretty much got veggies and seeds stored. 

Keep prepping!


----------



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

When saying an animal died for no reason I'm referring to people who will let food go bad or eat two bites of a particular dish and throw it away. Obviously, plants are life too; but not the same life form as the livestock we eat. 

What angers me more is the inhumane treatment of the animals that are raised for slaughter. It's just not a done deal, they suffer, are abused, and maybe they lived but they lived in horrible conditions. 
I'm not criticizing people who eat meat and I used to for many years. I understand many of the people here do in fact understand . I guess I'm trying to find a happy medium between survival and ethics. I would not be adverse to eating dead beat lazy asses who don't want to work. Lol just kidding.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Without starting a debate I have to take issue with your assertion that animals raised for slaughter are abused and mistreated. That is like saying that pets are abused and mistreated or wild animals are abused and mistreated. These things happen but it is NOT normal and should not be.
We have had more visitors here than I would prefer, (our farm is my sanctuary), many of them vegetarian or vegan. After spending time here and making an effort to understand what we are doing none of them say that our animals are suffering, mistreated, or are even unhappy. This is not to say they live a life without pain, things happen that are unpleasant and this is a part of life. The amount of pain they experience under our care is nothing compared to the trauma endured by wild animals in "Nature" that we see every day.
I am sorry that the farms you have experience with have led you to the conclusion that animals are raised in a unhealthy way
I think the only way forward is for us to spread the word that this is not necessary or even beneficial, that we can have the enumerable benefits of more life without unnecessary hardships to anything.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Without starting a debate I have to take issue with your assertion that animals raised for slaughter are abused and mistreated. That is like saying that pets are abused and mistreated or wild animals are abused and mistreated. These things happen but it is NOT normal and should not be.
> ....I am sorry that the farms you have experience with have led you to the conclusion that animals are raised in a unhealthy way


I assume Newbie007 was referring to factory farming, where hens are crammed into battery cages or sows are kept in pens so small they can't turn around. I would hope no one here would consider that "humane."

Even so, when I kept chickens & they were as spoiled as my dogs & cats, I would never have considered killing & eating them. Consider me crazy, but I'm comfortable with my ethics, just as everything else is comfortable with theirs.

"To each his own."


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I would never describe myself as "comfortable" with my ethics. I believe that people should always be willing to question their decisions and perceptions, and seek out different opinions and experiences. A lot of people eat meat for instance because it is just the norm and never think about it. I do it because I spent years researching, meditating, and experiencing until I came to the conclusion that it was the right thing for me and the Earth.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> I do it because I spent years researching, meditating, and experiencing until I came to the conclusion that it was the right thing for me and the Earth.


Interesting, because I did the same thing & came to the opposite conclusion. Growing up in the Midwest, eating meat 3 times a day, you can imagine that I am the "family eccentric" (as my sister delicately puts it).


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't want to sound like I know better than someone else, we all have to make decisions for ourselves and it sounds like you put some thought into it and that is great. For myself though, I could not honestly make the decision without actual living as a part of the ecosystem for a time and that included taking responsibility for the loss of lives of animals. There are many reasons why I think this is the case but I understand that for some people it is just too much. I will NEVER again take an animal to a vet to be euthanized if I can avoid it and I hope to never let an animal suffer needlessly when it could have served it's role in nourishing another life. I have a responsibility to my animals and that includes keeping population in check and avoiding needless suffering. 
This goes for wildlife as well, I have watched too many populations succumb to disease, parasites, old age, and starvation to think that it is better for me not to fill the role of a conscientious steward.


----------



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

Cowboy hermit... I was in fact referring to factory farming. I'm not pointing fingers nor am I judging anyone's ethics or practices;as we all have to find the right path. In the end, we all will be judged so I have no worries only for myself. The purpose of starting this thread was to gain insight on what other preppers do and gleam information. Moreover, if the Shtf really happens, I wouldn't have the balls to kill something...I'm too much of a lovey when it comes to animals, I would be making them my pets.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Newbie007, I get what you are saying, never intended to hijack your thread. 
I truly do not intend any disrespect to those who choose something that I do not, everyone should think about these issues more imo. To say this is a very important issue to me is a huge understatement. I wish I could say I have no worries other than for myself (I know what you mean) but the situation our Earth is in does make me worried and so does some of the current misinformation that is leading us in dubious directions.


----------



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

Cowboy, I agree with you that the condition of this earth is in is truly a dubious one. I am truly worried what the future brings. Honestly I wish I didn't have to worry about putting up food and storing water, and where I will get my source of protein. 

I respect your way of life and your opinions; I certainly don't have blinders on and I realize there are different ways to approach things. I also acknowledge that my way of life may have to change due to an unforeseen future and I may find myself doing things I never thought before; many people may find themselves in that position. Anyway on a lighter note... Thanks for all responses.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> While I don't think it is the healthiest way to live.....


I would agree that a strict 'no animal anything ever' diet is not good for the 'long haul', but probably would do most of us some good to abstain for short periods of time.



> ...imo it is certainly possible to prep in a vegetarian fashion......


I certainly agree with this, and, if the vegetarian were to adopt an opportunist attitude and abandon the notion of 'no animal anything ever', and include/incorporate items such as lard and gelatin into their stores/diets, there may actually be no major health concerns for 'the long haul', and prepping for SHTF could be easier and definitely cheaper. JMHO.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Can I ask all yall vegeabletarins a question? An I ain't pickin on yall, honest.

Well first a bit a background. My oldest boy got a brother in law what be a tree huggin vegeabletarin. Hey his choice. Whenever we have big gettagathers, I'll whoop up some bbq ribs, pulled pork an such. Well, here he comes with his vegiburgers, vegichops an what have ya. Grills em up an rants an raves bout how great they be. Well, I tried one ONCE, was enough fer me. Two bites an that were over with. His kid (at the time was bout 5 er 6 years old an a vegi to) was lecturin me on how bad meat was fer me. Ya don't lecture a pitmaster bout how meat be bad fer ya. I sen't him packin.

Ok, back ta my original question fer yall. Why do they make the vegi thins look like meat ifin that ain't what folk wanna eat? Why make it look like a hamburger patty? Why try an make it the shape of a pork chop? I just don't get the reason fer that, ifin ya wan't it ta be a hamburger, eat a hamburger. We don't make broccolie ta look like chicken legs.

Just sumtin I wonder bout when I be bored. Thanks.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

OC your post is cracking me up!! I too am curious. And slip that kid a real porkchop next time!!


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

PrepN4Good said:


> Veggie prepper here. :wave:
> 
> I'm a vegetarian for ethical reasons, so health issues are irrelevant to me. I have LOTS of beans & TVP stored, plus vitamins. I have canned chicken, tuna, & ham for DH.


We prep in much the same way. I take into account our food preferences when scouting sales for the pantry and long term. We go by 'store what you eat, eat what you store', and rotate supplies. I try to keep everyone's favorite foods in mind when reviewing inventory to ensure we have a good balance of items.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Lake Windsong said:


> ,,,We go by 'store what you eat, eat what you store', and rotate supplies.'''.


Been doing just that for years, even before I ever heard of the 'prepper thang,' as my middle daughter refers to it.

SHTF may never happen here, but to me it just makes pure common sense to prep in this way. It's just as good or better as money in the bank.


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

Used to store TVP for cheap protein in our storage and then began reading how it was made (major chemical processing) and what it was made from (GMO soybeans mostly). No more of that in my pantry thank you very much. Have vegan friends who are vegan for different reasons, one for health reasons and one because they can't hurt animals. They prep and should be just fine if they had to live off their stuff because they know what they are doing diet wise and grow a lot of their own food. Our family is sticking to meat/eggs/ whatever for protien. We will also be fine!


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Okay don't be angry with me... I love meat I will probably always eat meat I liked this video I thought it was funny... I know I am not nice


----------



## Newbie007 (Dec 11, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Can I ask all yall vegeabletarins a question? An I ain't pickin on yall, honest.
> 
> Well first a bit a background. My oldest boy got a brother in law what be a tree huggin vegeabletarin. Hey his choice. Whenever we have big gettagathers, I'll whoop up some bbq ribs, pulled pork an such. Well, here he comes with his vegiburgers, vegichops an what have ya. Grills em up an rants an raves bout how great they be. Well, I tried one ONCE, was enough fer me. Two bites an that were over with. His kid (at the time was bout 5 er 6 years old an a vegi to) was lecturin me on how bad meat was fer me. Ya don't lecture a pitmaster bout how meat be bad fer ya. I sen't him packin.
> 
> ...


OC to answer that question; I think many people who have converted still unfortunately hanker for what meat tastes like. Everybody is different for why they choose not to eat meat, and I'm no saint. I grew up eating all sorts of meat products. For me, the problem lies in the killing aspect and the animals suffering. For others, it may be their health. I have to admit, bacon, BBQ, steak do in fact taste damn good. But when I look at a cow in the face, I melt. So I guess to us former vampires as long as it looks like meat we are pretending. I do not avoid all things, I eat eggs, milk, cheese, and fish....somehow they don't have the same cuddly factor as mammals.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2013)

Not to be a troll, but: Our teeth, and digestive system clearly show that we are omnivores. Depending on your point of view regarding creationism vs. evolution, vegetarianism is either an affront to God or nature, take your pick. 

So, far as prepping, I have more fruits, vegetables, grains and legumes, than meat products. But I hunt and live near the wilderness. Meat will not be a problem. And I have a large stock of something I've never seen in any literature on prepping: curing salts to preserve meat.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Vampires, seriously?!? And here I thought we were having a civilized conversation.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh I don't know. My canines be real pointy an I likes my steak rare ta medium rare an within my job I work in the dark mosta time. I guess bein called a vampire ain't so bad. I been called lots worse!


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm in the same camp with Newbie007 (altho I don't eat fish). Animals hold a special place in my heart, & despite any craving for meat (I salivate like a dog with a bone when someone is grilling steak), I have not knowingly eaten any kind of dead animal part since 2000. Never even been tempted. Consider it a religious calling.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I am glad OldCootHillbilly has such an awesome sense of humour 

For me this is a very important issue and name calling is completely unnecessary.


----------

